# Praxx...x and his vicious shrimp



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

James told me that for some time he kept an shrimp that was about 2 feet long (I think but maybe about 1 ft...) if you measure the claws too. The monster ate live fish and heartily burped after that(I think..).

But what I want to ask you James is about the use of Amano shrimps in your tanks. You have them in good numbers in every tank. Do you firmly believe heavily stocking a tank with Amano shrimp really helps control algae?

--Nikolay


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Yes, I believe so, even in small numbers they overcome algae like nothing. 12 shrimps in a 10g filled with fuzz algae and an hour later no more, are introducing them. No joke.


----------



## cminghan (Oct 7, 2004)

i think the shirmp that you said was those for table food....i am from malaysia.....there is this kind of prawn where by they come in long and slim blue claws,and the body itself can grow up to one feet,the claws will be 2 to 3 times of its body.....








this is still in young age.


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh, that's my girl up above. Petula... and she was about 10" long without the claws. Mean lil' puppy too, wasn't afraid of humans esp. on the other side of the glass.

Do I think japonica shrimp help? Yes. I dont stock my tanks with them as heavily as I recall Amano recommending (he said 2 per _gallon_, which is a little much for me... at that density, I see them chewing into live plants for lack of food alternatives). I prefer about 2 per 3 gallons, and I find that they not only take care of most random long algaes, but do a bang-up job cleaning any open substrates and debris from plants.

Now, my main algae preventative is the plants, of course. But if I screw up the fert receipe on accident, they tend to take up the slack. And they're a lot of fun to watch as well.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

cminghan said:


> i think the shirmp that you said was those for table food....i am from malaysia.....there is this kind of prawn where by they come in long and slim blue claws,and the body itself can grow up to one feet,the claws will be 2 to 3 times of its body.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love eating this prawn!! It's delicious, juicy, and has a mouthful of meat. Ironically it's become a sought after pet here in America.


----------



## TurbineSurgeon (Sep 11, 2004)

There is a thread on another forum that describes the _Macrobranchium rosenbergii_ that some of the locals here had *eh-hmm* experiences with.


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

TurbineSurgeon said:


> There is a thread on another forum that describes the _Macrobranchium rosenbergii_ that some of the locals here had *eh-hmm* experiences with.


Yo Turbine... go check out that thread link you posted above. I have some knowledge about that SupahShrimp you ran into at FG.


----------

